# Drew a good archey Deer tag..now What?



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Put in for the draw before I knew I was going to have a total Knee replacement. As luck would have it I drew a General Season Archey tag in a real good unit. Now I won't be able to hunt it. Any suggestions as to what I can do with my tag? turn it in. See if I can get any deer tag that is later in the season..after Sept.?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

turn it back in and get a point and lose half of the money. You will not get another tag.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

When is your surgery? Just had my knee replaced April 2nd. Off crutches in 3 weeks, went camping, hiking, ATV riding at 6 week mark and again at 8 week mark.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Guess I will keep it and see what happens, May be able to make the last two weeks of the season on a ATV. Already have another disability and shoot a crossbow.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I could be totally wrong but i believe if you drew a general archery deer tag and you do have to have surgery I believe you can contact the wildlife board and have them review your situatuion and possible get your money back and get yourself a preference point.

You should be able to draw the tag next year without a problem if it was a general archery deer tag.

Now if its a Le archery deer tag on a great unit you may want to keep it. Im not sure you would qualify though for a crossbow tag though because you can still draw 40 lbs plus. It is another thing you would have to go to the wildlife board and see. 

The year I broke my elbow and separated my shoulder was the year I shot my largest buck with general season tag. I couldnt pull my bow back until a day or so before the season and it was still painful. So it is still possible, good luck with what ever you do.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You can apply for a variance. Call the division.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

richardjb said:


> When is your surgery? Just had my knee replaced April 2nd. Off crutches in 3 weeks, went camping, hiking, ATV riding at 6 week mark and again at 8 week mark.


What is your age Richard? I think you are an exception to the norm.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> richardjb said:
> 
> 
> > When is your surgery? Just had my knee replaced April 2nd. Off crutches in 3 weeks, went camping, hiking, ATV riding at 6 week mark and again at 8 week mark.
> ...


52. Hickman out of Bountiful did a great job.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Impressive! I think the closer you are to 50 your odds of quick recovery is exponentially increased. I know of a few in their 60's and even a year later would not dream of being out hunting for a long period.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I think the key for me was not allowing myself to be waited on. I kept up on physical therapy. Went back to work after 4 weeks, climbing a double set of stairs thruout the day. Positive attitude and goals really helped.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

You can hunt the extended areas up until December.


----------

